# renewing UK passport & driving licence



## monkeyandsofia

Hi, I´ve just become resident and intend to stay in Spain indefinitely. Do I need to renew my UK passport to travel within the EU? And how do I renew my UK driving licence?
Phil


----------



## Suenneil

monkeyandsofia said:


> Hi, I´ve just become resident and intend to stay in Spain indefinitely. Do I need to renew my UK passport to travel within the EU? And how do I renew my UK driving licence?
> Phil


Hiya,

Based on our own situation when checking these things out, yes you need to keep your passport upto date as its still needed to travel anywhere outside Spain. We were told we could not renew our UK driving licences without a UK address - but if you intend to stay here in Spain you can go and obtain a Spanish Driving Licence (I havent done this yet as my UK licence still has a few years to go!) 

There has in the past been a lot of mixed info on the validity of UK driving licences - but its a UK EU Licence so it should be valid here in Spain ... just that some local authorities accept that and some dont! always telling you to get a Spanish one - but we have so far not had any problems with driving on a UK licence.

Sorry I waffled a bit! Im much easier to talk to face to face - gimme a keyboard and I go on and on and on ...

Sue


----------



## Stravinsky

There should be no confusion over a UK driving licence. It is valid in Spain subject to Spanish local rules, which dictate that subject to age you need a minor medfical

A UK photo licence however requires renewal every 10 years. If you have a UK address then I'm sure you wont have difficulty doing it. If not, then a Spanish licence is the way forward

As regards passport, it is a legal requirement in Spain that foreigners carry an up to date valid passport at all times.


----------



## monkeyandsofia

Thanks to you both, so how do I go about getting a Spanish EU driving licence?
Phil


----------



## cameron palma nova

Is it possible to drive a Brittish plated car in Mallorca .the car been here for 5 years but i was told today that you can only have the car in spain for 30 days on non spanish plates, then when your stopped by the police the car gets taken to the pound and your fined 300 euros plus the toe truck fees and you cant get it back till you have the car regestered in spain ,please help ,thanks


----------



## jojo

cameron palma nova said:


> Is it possible to drive a Brittish plated car in Mallorca .the car been here for 5 years but i was told today that you can only have the car in spain for 30 days on non spanish plates, then when your stopped by the police the car gets taken to the pound and your fined 300 euros plus the toe truck fees and you cant get it back till you have the car regestered in spain ,please help ,thanks


Get the car registered?????

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky

cameron palma nova said:


> Is it possible to drive a Brittish plated car in Mallorca .the car been here for 5 years but i was told today that you can only have the car in spain for 30 days on non spanish plates, then when your stopped by the police the car gets taken to the pound and your fined 300 euros plus the toe truck fees and you cant get it back till you have the car regestered in spain ,please help ,thanks


You more or less heard right.
The car will be illegal in Spain, because I'm guessing its not legal in the country of registration, i.e it has no UK MOT.
Doubtless you will be told it has an ITV, but an ITV is virtually useless on a UK registered car.

If he is a resident then he shouldn't be driving it at all.

Will cost you €800 - €1000 if you use a gestoria to matriculate it and you will probably have to pay import registration "tax" as well if you are a resident.


----------



## cameron palma nova

thanks i tought so, iam a resident and have been driving the car for years in mallorca. went on to the d.v.l.a site and the car is in file as an export what can i do.


----------

